# Congratulations! GRCA 2021 Qualifiers



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations to the owners, breeders and handlers of the following initial qualifiers to the GRCA 2021 Top Twenty Invitational to be held October 28th in Ocala, Florida at the GRCA Golden Retriever National. Additionally, dogs will be competing from January to June 30th, 2021 to gain a spot in the Top 20 Breed and All Breed Goldens to add to these qualifiers.
GCHS Alloro Waiting For Superman
GCHG Amica And Blueprint’s Golden Road
GCH Birnam Wood’s Ready, Go! JH
GCHB Blueprint’s Sweetgold Country Girl
GCH Casey’s All Dolled Up
GCHS Cbear’s Spot On at Devanley
GCHB Evening Star’s Ready or Not
GCHS Futura Lime Me Entertain You
GCHB Gemini’s Tranquil Rain CGC TkN
GCHB Goldrox One In A Million
GCHS Goldrox Sunnydreams Fire Starter
GCHS Goldrox Time for a Star
GCHG Goldruls It’s All Greek to Me CD JH
GCHP Hillock’s Jack Daniel’s RA JH CA RATN CGC
GCHB Lakesydes Dancing In My Underwear at Misty Meadows CGC
GCHG Jetoca’s Twistin’ The Night Away
GCHS Kingslanding’s Dream In Pink Mansion
GCHB Liberty’s Golden Pearl, Charlotte DN CGC
GCH Megway’s Something to Walk About
GCHS Prism’s All About That Rock No Pebble
GCHS Questan’s Regeneraceshun BN RI RATN DM DSX CGC TKI
GCH Razzle’s The Devil Made Me Do It
GCH Rush Hill’s Get Off My Cloud
GCHS Wagntail’s Easy as Pi TKN
GCHB Zengold Murphy’s Law CGC
The following dogs are invited for Exhibition Only:
2019 Top Twenty Winner: GCHG Aspenglo Betty Davis Eyes
2019 Invited but did not Attend: GCHG Nautilus Law and Order, GCHS Summit’s Don’t Cry Over Spilled Milk, GCHS Summit’s I Can Cry If I Want To
Please join us below in leaving a congratulation to these fabulous dogs and also help us share the news! Good luck to those competing over the next six months and we hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats to all who qualified!!!
I have to admit that I couldn’t help but think that the Top 20 is going to take a really long time this year. 😅


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice! Congratulations!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. I looked some of them up on K9 Data and they are gorgeous! Special congratulations to "our" Prism. I don't know if there are any other regular forum member's dogs listed. I would love to go see this.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Thanks for posting this. I looked some of them up on K9 Data and they are gorgeous! Special congratulations to "our" Prism. I don't know if there are any other regular forum member's dogs listed. I would love to go see this.


I would love to attend also! I looked up Robin's dog. Gorgeous! That launched Brian (hubby) and me into a discussion about Logan's beauty (Typical parents. )


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thank you! And Logan is related to Geode - Logan's dam is Geode's dam's great niece.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Thank you! And Logan is related to Geode - Logan's dam is Geode's dam's great niece.


Who is the #3 golden in the country. 



New-Statistics


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

yes he is! Not showing the last few weeks moved him down from 2nd. Oh my- lol! 
I'm so thrilled.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats to all the owners and breeders, and especially to Prism! I was also happy to see a couple of dogs with a variety of “working” titles ... Love to see proof of both brains and beauty!


----------

